# Virtuelle Bildschirmtastatur, frei belegbar nach Art &quot;PC Dash&quot;?



## TobiasClaren (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo.

Es ist keine Hardware, aber doch eine "Komponente" für den PC. Und es ist zwar "Kauf"beratung, aber es darf auch kostenlos sein.
Es gab ja das "PC-Dash". Ich habe auch noch die USB-Version 2 ohne Barcodeleser.
Aber diese Teile hatten nur 35 Tasten, und Ich weiß nicht, ob es heute noch funktioniert.
Heute gibt es aber Touchscreens, und da ist die Frage, gibt es eine Software, ein "Tastenbrett", also nicht eine übliche 1:1-Tastatur-Kopie in virtuell, das soll gerne den ganzen Bildschirm abdecken, und die Tasten dürfen je nach nötiger Anzahl auch größer sein als auf einer Tastatur.
Dort könnte man dann Text und Grafik auf jede Taste legen, und ihr eine Taste oder Shortcut zuweisen.

Gibt es eine Software in dieser Art?

Ein Touchscreen ist kein Problem, habe auch noch einen mit 22".
Den oder einen anderen könnte Ich dann auch relativ flach legen, damit man nicht weit und hoch den Arm heben muss.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2018)

Du suchst also eine Software, die aus einem kleinen Display, das eine Touchfunktion hat, eine Art Mini-Tastatur macht, deren Tasten du selber frei gestalten kannst, oder worum geht es? Mir ist so was jetzt nicht bekannt, dass sich ein Touchscreen quasi als "Tastatur" nutzen lässt, ohne dass es das Hauptdisplay ist.

Und was ich mich frage: warum keine normale Tastatur oder ein Pad, wenn du "sogar" einen 22-Monitor verwenden würdest, was ja alles andere als klein ist ^^


----------



## TobiasClaren (22. Januar 2018)

Nein, das muss nicht klein sein. Sind auch recht exotisch. Ich schrieb nichts von "klein"? Ist das evtl. eine Annahme aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen?
So etwas im Car-PC-Bereich etc. gesehen, 7" usw.? Ich hatte auch schon vor Jahren einen 15"-Röhren-Touchscreen, nie einen "kleinen".
Es soll für Windows sein. Ein "Tablet" kam in der Frage zwar nicht vor, aber wenn z.B. ein Android-Tablet mit 10,1", dann muss dieses über das Netzwerk die Eingaben an den Windows-PC senden.
Ich habe einen Samsung 22"-Touchscreen, ist aktuell der Hauptbildschirm.

Ja, es geht darum auf einem solchen Touchscreen Tasten anzuzeigen. OHNE Buchstaben und Zahlen, sondern mit frei belegbaren Grafiken und Texten.
Das ist kein Ersatz für eine Tastatur, sondern zusätzlich. Zum schnellen öffnen von Shortcuts etc..

Man kann doch jede Software auf einen zweiten oder Dritten... Monitor verschieben und maximieren. Da sehe Ich nicht das Problem.

Hier ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Bereich:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/869952-REG/Bella_7201BADO_Advantage_Series_2_0_Keyboard.html
Es wäre auch gut um eine Videoschnitt-Tastatur herum zu kommen.
Und wer sagt "braucht man nicht" ist meist jemand der alle Shortcuts auswendig kennt, evtl. sogar Profi.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2018)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Nein, das muss nicht klein sein. Sind auch recht exotisch. Ich schrieb nichts von "klein"? Ist das evtl. eine Annahme aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen?
> So etwas im Car-PC-Bereich etc. gesehen, 7" usw.? Ich hatte auch schon vor Jahren einen 15"-Röhren-Touchscreen, nie einen "kleinen".
> Es soll für Windows sein. Ein "Tablet" kam in der Frage zwar nicht vor, aber wenn z.B. ein Android-Tablet mit 10,1", dann muss dieses über das Netzwerk die Eingaben an den Windows-PC senden.
> Ich habe einen Samsung 22"-Touchscreen, ist aktuell der Hauptbildschirm.
> ...


Was aber eine richtige Tastatur ist. Du schriebst aber was von "virtuell" und "Touchscreen". Ist das evtl. gar nicht so toll, auf der belehrt _werdenden _Seite zu stehen, wenn die Antwortenden beim Versuch zu helfen, Annahmen verwenden *müssen*, weil essentielle Informationen über Wünsche und bisherige Erfahrungen im Eingangsposting fehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2018)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Man kann doch jede Software auf einen zweiten oder Dritten... Monitor verschieben und maximieren. Da sehe Ich nicht das Problem.


 dann mach doch einfach den Screen zum 2. Display und papp dir da große Icons auf, die dann die Shortcuts beinhalten ^^  Man kann ja Befehle erstellen und denen ein Icon "zuweisen", das geht. 

 Oder geht das nicht für DAS, was du vorhast? Du hast ja noch nicht mal gesagt, um welche Software es geht und welche Art von "Shortcuts" du meinst. Meinst du einen, um zB das email-Programm zu starten? Meinst du zB etwas für ein Videoschnittprgramm und dann einfach nur ein Icon, das bei Druck nichts anderes macht, als wenn du auf einer Tastatur zB "G" drückst, aber auf dem Icon steht halt groß drauf, was "G" bedeutet (zB "Kaitelmarker einfügen" ) ? Oder meinst du "Shortcuts", die ganze Befehlsketten ausführen?


----------



## TobiasClaren (23. Januar 2018)

@ herbboy

Nein, um ein Email-Programm zu starten erstellt man eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop.
Da verknüpft man aber auch mit einer exe-Datei.

"Shortcuts" sind alles von einfachen Buchstaben bis z.B. Strg+I, oder Strg+Shift+Z etc..
Ob das mit evtl. möglichen "Icons" geht, weiß Ich nicht.
Aber es darf kein Doppeltab nötig sein, und es muss eine feste Anordnung haben, und deutlich farbig in Bereiche zuzuordnen sein.

Bei einem Videoschnittprogramm oder Audioschnitt etc. passiert da mehr als der Buchstabe.
Da werden Shortcuts aktiviert. Also z.B. Strg+Shift+..., Strg+...
Und wie man am PC Dash sieht, auch für Spiele ist so etwas nützlich.
Diverse Funktionen die man sonst nur über Menüs oder Tastenkombinationen erreicht hat, direkt auf der Fläche mit Tasten.
Unter einer ausgedruckten, oder damals z.B. Tomb Raider beligendenden Pappe sind die Knöpfe.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2018)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> @ herbboy
> 
> Nein, um ein Email-Programm zu starten erstellt man eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop.
> Da verknüpft man aber auch mit einer exe-Datei.


 das  ist schon klar, aber ja nach dem, was du vorhast, ist es scheissegal, ob der Befehl / Shortcut nun EIN Buchstabe, STRG+Buchstabe, eine Buchstabenkette, 3 Sondertasten + Buchstabe gleichzeitig gedrückt oder auch einfach nur ein Link zum Programm ist, denn durch "klicken" auf das Icon wird der "Befehl" halt ausgeführt, egal was.



> "Shortcuts" sind alles von einfachen Buchstaben bis z.B. Strg+I, oder Strg+Shift+Z etc..
> Ob das mit evtl. möglichen "Icons" geht, weiß Ich nicht.


 das geht, du kannst auch einen "Befehl" kreieren und dann ein Icon dafür kreieren.




> Aber es darf kein Doppeltab nötig sein


 das wird schon schwieriger... 




> Bei einem Videoschnittprogramm oder Audioschnitt etc. passiert da mehr als der Buchstabe.
> Da werden Shortcuts aktiviert. Also z.B. Strg+Shift+..., Strg+...


 ich hab selbst solche Tools und weiß, dass es nicht nur so ist. Es gibt Kombinationen, aber natürlich auch Befehle, für die nur EINE Taste nötig ist. Aber ist ja egal, das ändert ja rein gar nix am Problem.



> Und wie man am PC Dash sieht, auch für Spiele ist so etwas nützlich.
> Diverse Funktionen die man sonst nur über Menüs oder Tastenkombinationen erreicht hat, direkt auf der Fläche mit Tasten.


 ja, das sind halt ganz simple per Makros progammierbare Tasten, so wie sie dutzende Tastaturen als Sondertasten bieten. Aber ob man so was auch per Tool auf einem Touchscreen verwirklichen kann OHNE Doppelklick-Icons, weiß ich nicht. Man kann das zwar bestimmt rein vom Prinzip her, aber ich kenne kein fertiges Tool in dieser Art.

und es wäre immer noch hilfreich, wenn du mal mir der Sprache rausrücken könntest, um welches Programm oder Spiel es geht ^^


----------



## TobiasClaren (24. Januar 2018)

Ja nein, denn ein Icon erwartet erstens einen Doppelklick (und das ist schlecht, da geht die Einfachheit verloren, das Problem ist das "negative Gesamtpaket" dieser Lösung, die nachfolgenden "Kompromisse" eingeschlossen), ist in der Größe auf Systemgröße beschränkt (will Ich mir nicht alle Symbole, Leisten etc. größer machen), ist nicht Fix auf dem Desktop anordbar (kann sich immer ändern, versehentlich beim Versuch des Doppeltappen mit dem Finger verschoben werden...), und kann nicht großflächig in bunten Gruppen arangiert werden.
Das ist auch ergonomisch keine Alternative.

Ich bin doch hier in einem speziellen GAMING Forum . 

Hier erst mal das historische "PC-Dash 2" von um 2000 ("100 Mark"):
Bilder mit verschiedenen Karten die damals Spielen beilagen oder ausgedruckt werden konnten:
https://www.kenottmann.com/2000/07/saitek-pc-dash-2-command-cards/

Artikel:
Die Wiedergeburt einer Legende: PC Dash 2 - CHIP


*Und hier ein Gerät das heute ähnliches bietet, aber statt 35 Tasten wie beim PC-Dash leider nur 15 Tasten, aber jede Taste ist ein kleiner LCD-Bildschirm:
https://www.elgato.com/de/gaming/stream-deck



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das "verrückt"? Scheinbar gibt es dafür Käufer (137 Euro inkl. Versand)... Erinnert ein wenig an "Optimus Maximus", aber die Tastatur kostete 1800 Euro, und es gab nicht viele. Und es waren viele kleine (so viele wie Tasten auf einer Standard-Tastatur, über 100) OLED-Bildschirme.
*
Und wenn man das gesehen hat, ist eine Software die man auf einen beliebig großen Touchscreen legen kann (je nach Größe mehr oder größere Tasten) doch eine logische Alternative. Ich kann einen Touchscreen auch vor mich auf den Tisch LEGEN (Ich glaube das wurde gerne übersehen).
Das die Idee auch kein "Unsinn" ist zeigt schon Elgato mit seinem Angebot.
Die wenden sich an "Streamer" (YouTube, UTream etc.), an Gamer, aber mehr oder weniger erwähnt auch an den Schnitt von Medien.
Aber auch wenn man die Tasten mehrfach belegen kann (im Video auf der Seite ist nicht zu erkennen wie die das machen), das ist schon ein Kompromiss. Man sieht evtl. nicht alle Shortcuts etc. auf einen Blick, und das Beispiel der Videoschnit-Tastatur sollte ja zeigen wie viele davon auf einer normalen Tastatur üblich sind. Daher kamen mir schon die 35 des PC Dash wie eine Einschränkung vor.
Nur deshalb hatte Ich das Foto der Videoschnitt-Tastatur verlinkt. um zu zeigen wie viele Tasten da auf einmal zu sehen sein können.
Bei 35 Tasten müsste Ich mich schon einschränken...
Wenn man z.B. 4 Tasten auf einer darstellen kann, und dann schnell 1, 2, 3 oder 4 mal drücken muss, hmmm, naja... Sind dann auch "nur" 60 Funktionen...
Wie viele Shortcuts und Funktionen gibt es z.B. in Videoschnittlösungen?! Wenn man bedenkt dass eine Tastatur über 100 Tasten hat, und viele Videoschnittsymbole, dann könnten sogar 60 knapp werden.
Da steht "bis zu 210 Aktionen". Das wären 14 Aktionen auf einer Taste...



Ja, beim PC-Dash waren es "ganz simple per Makros programmierbare Tasten". Aber es ist eine Hardware die es mit Knöpfen bereit stellt.
Keine zweckentfremdeten instabilen (wie sollte Ich das sichern, wie sollte Ich es für andere Software wechseln, etc. etc. etc.) Verknüpfungen etc..
Beim PC Dash wird da auch nichts selbst programmiert, man lud die fertigen Profile.


"Aber ob man so was auch per Tool auf einem Touchscreen verwirklichen kann OHNE Doppelklick-Icons, weiß ich nicht. Man kann das zwar bestimmt rein vom Prinzip her, aber ich kenne kein fertiges Tool in dieser Art."

Man kann ALLES per "tool" programmieren. Ja, "vom Prinzip her"  . Für Smartphones, Tablets etc gibt es ja auch Soundbank-Apps für Katzenlaute, Fürze etc..


Ich schrieb schon, dass es z.B. um Videoschnitt gehen würde. Nicht dass Ich das nicht auch für Audioschnitt etc. einsetzen würde.
Was hilft es da zu wissen welche es sein könnte? Ich suche hier auf keinen Fall eine Videoschnitt-Tastatur, ich weiß dass man so etwas kaufen kann.
Ich weiß auch um die Gamer-Tastaturen wo man Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Umgebung der Tasten farbig progrqammieren kann...
OK, sage Ich einfach mal plakativ "Premiere".

*Das oben genannte "Stream Deck" zeigt ganz gut, was Ich als Software suche:
https://www.elgato.com/de/gaming/stream-deck

Es muss keine Videoclips, Gifs etc. in den Tasten abspielen, aber bei einer Software würde das ja nichts kosten.*


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2018)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ja nein, denn ein Icon erwartet erstens einen Doppelklick


Explorer - Ordneroptionen - Ansicht => Einfachklick



> Ich schrieb schon, dass es z.B. um Videoschnitt gehen würde.


 - und du willst jetzt quasi ein Tablet, was frei belegbare Tasten wie eine zweite Tastatur darstellt?

Jetzt mal rein praktisch gesehen:  Eine Tastatur bietet mit den Modifikatoren Shift, Alt, Strg und ihren beliebigen Kombinationen daraus *>560* mögliche verknüpfbare Tastenkombinationen .... das reicht nicht? 

Mir fehtl hier ein nachvollziehbares Beispiel für einen Vorteil, den man durch die "Zusatztastatur" haben sollte. Was für ein Befehl käme denn da beispielsweise drauf, der es sinnvoll machen würde, die Finger von der Tastatur zu nehmen, auf die "Zusatztastatur" zu schauen (Touchscreens kann man ja im Gegensatz zur Tastatur, auf der die Hände eh schon liegen, nicht fühlen),den entsprechenden "Button" zu drücken und dann die Hand wieder zur Maus/Tastatur zurück zu bewegen?

Hört sich für mich nach geplanter Zeitverschwendung an, wenn ich genauso gut einen Shortcut für *Alt+Shift+Numpad8 *belegen könnte, den ich in vergleichsweise kürzerer Zeit gedrückt haben könnte.

Und wenn wir dir sinnvoll helfen können sollen, müssen wir das eben nachvollziehen können, um ggfalls auch davon abraten zu können.

Möglicherweise ist ja auch ein Steam Controller sinnvoll (voll konfigurierbares Gamepad mit softwaremäßig eingebauter Tastatur (zum Schreiben, aber nicht als Shortcuts verwendbar). Auch hier kann man 40-50 Tastenbelegungen/Shortcuts konfigurieren - man müßte dann zB Button 1,2,3 und 7 gleichzeitig drücken).
Man könnte auch Befehle auf Fußtaster auslagern oder *rein theoretisch *eine weitere USB Tastatur anschließen und diese mit einem selbst geschriebenen Treiber versehen, wodurch man dann statt der üblichen 104 direkt 208 Tasten und damit doppelt soviele Möglichkeiten hätte.

Eine weiter Möglichkeit könnte sich durch Fernsteuerungssoftware wie Team Viewer anbieten, mit der man sich auf dein Hauptgerät aufwählt und dann damit dein momentan geöffnetes Fenster steuert.


Aber all das können wir nicht beurteilen, solange wir kein konkret nachvollziehbares Beispiel haben, an dem klar wird, was du genau machen willst.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2018)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ja nein, denn ein Icon erwartet erstens einen Doppelklick


 Mit "Icon" meine ich einfach nur ein "Symbol", nicht mehr und nicht weniger ^^ 




> Ja, beim PC-Dash waren es "ganz simple per Makros programmierbare Tasten". Aber es ist eine Hardware die es mit Knöpfen bereit stellt.
> Keine zweckentfremdeten instabilen (wie sollte Ich das sichern, wie sollte Ich es für andere Software wechseln, etc. etc. etc.) Verknüpfungen etc


 Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass es per Touchscreen halt per Pixel angezeigte "Symbole" statt "greifbarer" Tasten sind. Vom Prinzip her ist aber beides das gleiche: da steht eine Befehlskette dahinter, die du per Druck auf das Symbol / die Taste startest - das ist alles.

nur kenne ich keine Software, die so was eben auf ein Display "zaubert"... 




> Beim PC Dash wird da auch nichts selbst programmiert, man lud die fertigen Profile.


 ja, und die wurden vom Hersteller vorprogrammiert. Wenn zB bei Tomb Raider normalerweise die Taste "F" für "Nahkampf" steht, dann war softwareseitig die Taste des Dashboards, die laut Schablone für "Nahkampf" da ist, halt so belegt, als wäre es die F-Taste einer normalen Tastatur. Und FALLS es auch komplexere Dinge waren wie zB Shift+X oder so, dann hatte der Hersteller eben ein "Makro" auf die Taste gelegt, das STRG+X "sendet", als hättest du auf einer normalen Tastatur STRG+X gedrückt. Das Dashboard ist nix anderes als eine Art Sondertasten-Erweiterung einer Tastatur, für die der Hersteller für diverse Spiele Profile bereitstellte. An sich komisch, dass man nicht AUCH selber programmieren konnte, falls das denn überhaupt stimmt ^^ 

Wäre denn so was hier VOM PRINZIP her auch passend? https://geizhals.de/elgato-stream-deck-pc-mac-a1598991.html?hloc=de   das kann man AFAIK nicht frei programmieren, aber mir geht es ums Verstehen. Denn einfach "nur" ein paar Makro-Tasten links an der Tastatur als Zusatz scheinst du ja nicht zu wollen ^^


----------

